# 2º Aniversário do MeteoPT



## Rog (26 Ago 2007 às 00:16)

Hoje os parabéns vão para.... o Forum...  2 anos!! Inaugurado a 26 de Ago de 2005!!
Esperemos que por muitos mais por cá esteja a dar conta do estado do tempo... de certa maneira são todos os membros que estão de parabéns que ajudaram a crescer o forum, e sem dúvida mais ainda o seu fundador, o todo poderoso "Administrador"


----------



## Minho (26 Ago 2007 às 00:28)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

*Parabéns ao *






.


2 aninhos, 402 membros, 1197 posts, 40.810 mensagens!
Longa vida para o MeteoPT e parabéns ao Fundador Administrador e à sua iniciativa pioneira de criar o primeiro Fórum Português de Meteorologia.


----------



## mocha (26 Ago 2007 às 00:58)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

parabens ao forum, a todos os k tornaram possivel a criação dele,e a todos os membros, uns amadores(como eu ), outros pro, enfim todos acabamos por ser uma familia, se é assim k posso chamar, cada vez tenho mais orgulho de aqui participar,trocar experiencias e definitivamente aprender, cada vez mais, e espero k por muito mais tempo, a todos parabens


----------



## Vince (26 Ago 2007 às 11:04)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

*Parabens Meteopt. *
Podiam era ter avisado que todo este CAPE e instabilidade afinal tinha sido encomendado para acender as velas


----------



## filipept (26 Ago 2007 às 11:38)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabens ao Meteopt, dois anos de muita emoção mas também de muito trabalho, principalmente administradores e moderadores, parabéns a todos. Agora é continuar sempre a melhorar pois esta nosssa comunidade está cada vez maior.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Ago 2007 às 12:50)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns ao MeteoPT, pelo seus dois anos de experiência, dedicação aos fenómenos meteorológicos, a todos que tornaram esta ideia concretizada ao administrador e aos moderadores, a todos os membros que contribuíram para que esta ideia não tivesse morrido, pelas experiências partilhadas, pelas explicações que fazem cada dia aprendermos mais, a todos estes os meus parabéns  Viva o MeteoPT


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Ago 2007 às 13:05)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Mtos parabéns a todos! 2 anos! Eu só o descobri a cerca de 9 meses e ainda bem!
Não posso deixar de agradecer aos pioneiros deste projecto, foram vocês que nos proporcionaram um espaço onde podemos desenvolver esta nossa paixão aprendendo cada vez mais!
Espero que continuem com este excelente trabalho e mtas felicidades! Foi no meteopt que pus Chaves no mapa da meteorologia portuguesa! 

*Viva o MeteoPT*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Ago 2007 às 15:15)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabens ao METEOPT.  Vamos continuar este magnifico trabalho informativo. E crescer este numero, para que no próximo ano sejamos 3 vezes mais


----------



## ajrebelo (26 Ago 2007 às 15:32)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

boas

desde já parabéns ao meteopt pelos  2 anos de vida. 

como todos devem saber,  eu visto outra camisola neste momento, mas ambos os lados lutam pela mesma paixão. 

abraços a todos


----------



## Mago (26 Ago 2007 às 15:47)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns ao MeteoPT, pelo seu aniversário ! Desde que conheci este fórum ficou um "sitio" de paragem obrigatória...Espero que se mantenha com este dinamismo muitos anos!


----------



## Santos (26 Ago 2007 às 18:56)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns ao METEOPT pelo seu 2º aniversário.


----------



## RMira (27 Ago 2007 às 13:00)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Faço minhas as vossas palavras. Apesar de atrasados cá estão os meus parabéns a este maravilhoso espaço!


----------



## RSilva_TN (27 Ago 2007 às 14:36)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Faço minhas as palavras do mirones, Parabéns MeteoPT!


----------



## Gerofil (2 Set 2007 às 00:10)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns ao MeteoPT e votos de muita saúde a todos os associados.


----------



## Brigantia (2 Set 2007 às 02:15)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns ao MeteoPT, e um agradecimento especial ao fundador. Espero que o número de membros, tópicos e mensagens aumente exponencialmente no próximo ano... Como puro amador pretendo continuar a aprender com todos tal como partilhar registos e opiniões.

Força MeteoPT


----------



## Administrador (20 Set 2007 às 00:01)

Olá amigos,

O MeteoPT é de todos os que cá estão a construir esta bela comunidade que cresce todos os dias. Os parabéns por estes dois anos são para todos nós, em especial aos que cá estão dia a dia, semana a semana, nos bons e menos bons momentos.

É com especial alegria que comunico a todos que o MeteoPT recebeu as felicitações pela passagem do 2º aniversário do Senhor Presidente do Conselho Directivo do Instituto de Meteorologia, I. P., Dr. Adérito Serrão.

O Instituto de Meteorologia incentiva a continuação do Forum e enquanto Autoridade Nacional para os assuntos da Meteorologia e Geofísica em Portugal, espera continuar a receber comentários para um mais eficiente contacto do Instituto com todos os seus utilizadores.

Volto a agradecer as felicitações em nome de toda a comunidade e prometemos todos continuar este caminho de dar o nosso melhor contributo para uma maior visibilidade da Meteorologia nacional.

Pela equipa de administração,


----------



## RMira (20 Set 2007 às 09:38)

Administrador disse:


> Olá amigos,
> 
> O MeteoPT é de todos os que cá estão a construir esta bela comunidade que cresce todos os dias. Os parabéns por estes dois anos são para todos nós, em especial aos que cá estão dia a dia, semana a semana, nos bons e menos bons momentos.
> 
> ...



Parabéns ao METEOPT!!! Simplesmente Fantástico o trabalho desenvolvido!


----------



## GranNevada (20 Set 2007 às 11:32)

Embora atrasado por motivos alheios à minha vontade aqui ficam também os meus PARABÉNS e votos de que tudo siga pelo melhor , cada vez mais membros e mais qualidade .
Parabéns de novo


----------



## Brigantia (20 Set 2007 às 18:47)

mirones disse:


> Parabéns ao METEOPT!!! Simplesmente Fantástico o trabalho desenvolvido!




Totalmente de acordo.
Parabéns e continuem...


----------



## filipept (20 Set 2007 às 21:52)

É uma excelente noticia, parabéns ao Metopt. Este forum consegue juntar pessoas de diferentes areas em torno de algo comum, a metereologia.
Este reconhecimento é o reconhecimento da seriedade deste forum, algo que tem existido devido a um esforço enorme de muitos intervenientes.
Mais uma vez parabéns e é continuar com o excelente trabalho.


----------



## Zoelae (21 Set 2007 às 16:38)

Parabens a toda a comunidade MeteoPT!!! Eu tb já ando cá há 2 anos, mas agora mais caladinho...


----------



## mvbueno (4 Nov 2007 às 20:30)

Realmente é um grande fórum para poucos anos de vida! Sou um novo usuario e estou gostando bastante!

Parabéns!!


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Nov 2007 às 21:02)

Parabens (atrasados) até agora ainda não me aconteceu nada melhor na vida que ter conhecido este forum...Parabens


----------

